# help!!!!!!



## Concreteguy (Feb 3, 2019)

I just received raws and they forgot to tell me theyre sending them in liquid. I'm looking at two vials. I'm looking at two vials with about thirty cc's. Is there a standard for liquids like 1cc=1 gram?


----------



## squatster (Feb 3, 2019)

Who ever your using will tell you. 
Hard to say what it would be


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 3, 2019)

I used sciroxx and he is extremely hard to communicate with. I emailed him and he answered everything BUT the fucking question.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 4, 2019)

Liquid?
The only liquid I have seen in raw form is EQ


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 4, 2019)

BINGO, Raj it is EQ.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 4, 2019)

It's suppose to be 30 grams so I can make 100cc's of 300mg strength. Should I just add all the appropriate things and then just top it off with enough MTC oil to get it to 100cc's?


----------



## TKAT (Feb 4, 2019)

Thats a hard question to answer without knowing a few variables such as: Is it liquid in it's purist form such as EQ. When brewing EQ, you know that that compound is liquid at room temperature so you weigh it on a scale just like with powders and then add what little solvents that you need. However, I know that some places already have certain chemicals almost premade except for the filtering aspect of it. In that case you would need to know what else they put in the bottle to make it liquid. Is there already an oil added or BB or BA. Then you would have to adjust your doseage that you wanted from that information. But like I stated at first, if its liquid in its purist form without any additives, then just weigh it out in grams on your scale. Whether its liquid or not, if it's in its purist form it can still be measured out in grams.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 4, 2019)

I have no idea whats in it. It's a couple of beer bottle colored vials that appear to have between 30and 40 cc's. Your saying 1 gram of liquid is the same as 1 gram of powder helps tremendously. There was suppose to be thirty grams so if I draw this out it's more than thirty grams I'll assume there is added stuff in this and no way to know what to add? 

 Sciroxx wont respond to any of my pm's or email. Guess I'm screwed. Funny thing, theres double cross in there name. lol


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 4, 2019)

I wouldn’t imagine it has anything added to it. If so you would have known that or been told I would think


----------



## TKAT (Feb 4, 2019)

I think the best way for you to wrap your mind around converting whatever hormone that you have from liquid instead of powder is to look up step by step conversions for EQ. When I make EQ it is already in a liquid form. So I don't take the chance of simply saying that 1ml of liquid will always equal 1 gram of powder. Although in the case of EQ it is usually pretty damn close. So I still weigh the liquid on the scale and just proceed from there with regular conversion steps. Picture it like this: If I took 1 gram of Test E and melted it all the way to liquid form, however much liquid it ended up being whether 1 ml or .5 ml would still be 1 gram. So if I was in your situation, I would still side on the error of caution, put my beaker on a scale, zero it out and then weigh the liquid in grams. Once you get to your set number of grams that you want for the conversion, you can proceed as normal from there. I bet you'll be surprised at how close the 30 grams you purchased is to what liquid is in the bottle. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## TKAT (Feb 4, 2019)

One more thing to additionally consider. Here is just a simple copy and paste list of powder displacements: If your compound is any of these items just multiply each displacement by 30 since you stated you purchased 30 grams. you can see that each gram is pretty damn close to equaling 1 ml but not quite. If it's not any of these listed try to figure out what the powder displacement is for said hormone and multiply that by 30. If it's way off, then you definitely have some other things going on.
Testosterone Base - 1g Displaces 0.893mL 
TestosteronePropionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL 
Testosterone enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.943mL 
Testosterone cypionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL 
Testosterone decanoate - 1g Displaces 0.962mL 
Testosterone Isocaproate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL 
Testosterone Phenylpropionate - 1g Displaces 0.885mL 
Trenbolone Acetate - 1g Displaces 0.848mL 
Trenbolone enanthate- 1g Displaces 0.909mL 
Nandrolone deconate- 1g Displaces 0.962mL 
Masterone propionate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 4, 2019)

rAJJIN said:


> I wouldn’t imagine it has anything added to it. If so you would have known that or been told I would think



he didn't even tell me I was getting liquid...…….lol


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 4, 2019)

Does anyone have word on how sirox raws tested out? I have there tren powder also.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 4, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> he didn't even tell me I was getting liquid...…….lol





He shouldn’t have to. That is how 
Boldenone undecyclanate comes.


----------



## Nattydread (Feb 5, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> Does anyone have word on how sirox raws tested out? I have there tren powder also.



Don’t think they’ve been tested here on anasci brother.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 5, 2019)

rAJJIN said:


> He shouldn’t have to. That is how
> Boldenone undecyclanate comes.



I didn't know this.


----------



## sciroxx (Feb 5, 2019)

I've encountered this thread by chance .... concretguy I'm always on your side. I've been replying to you within minutes (to e-mail) and guided you properly !

The mails are with me still on my sent box !

I also replied to your PMs here (Always the same day !)

Boldenone undecylinate appears in liquid form in room temperature, you should weight it simply and add to your formula accordingly, if need any specific details surely mail me and will reply and explained all you need to know

You may and should send for testing, I paid for 3 ran*** samples for the testing program here and waiting eagerly for results


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 6, 2019)

Carl, you want to rewrite history, go ahead. I thought I was being kind not reviewing how this last exchange went...………..


----------



## sciroxx (Feb 7, 2019)

You're kind brother, like always,

Test the products, if need any help from me I'm here, 

Will always appreciate if u keep us with feedback on the products themselves along usage


----------



## Wolverinex (Feb 14, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> he didn't even tell me I was getting liquid...…….lol



Searching for boldenone undecylenate (Equipoise) or most other anabolic compounds comes up with a ton of websites listing the physical and chemical properties. 

Boldenone undecylenate has an extremely low melting point compared to other anabolic compounds and is well known to be liquid at room temperature (melts below room temperature, like water) If I ordered water from someone I would not be angry they didn't tell me it was going to be liquid! I should know that already.

As for the weight, that depends on density. Why would you just think that 1cc = 1 gram? Rhetorical I'll answer:

The very definition of a the unit of mass call a 'gram' is 1 cubic centimeter of distilled water at 4 degrees Celsius at sea level pressure. So your assumption is logical only if you think every substance has the same density of water...........................

Take an empty dry syringe and weigh it. Then suck up a cc of the EQ and weigh it again. Subtract the weight of the empty syringe from the total weight and you have the weight of 1cc of EQ. You will need an accurate scale for this, I have one from Amazon for $23 that weighs to 1/1000 of a gram.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D4DL7BC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Now you can make calculation to brew at what strength you want.


----------



## Agon (Feb 27, 2019)

brewed eq in the past and just went by the weight, all turned out well


----------



## Thermo (Feb 28, 2019)

Seems youre going to have some excess EQ once this is figured out, remember me :-}


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Mar 6, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> It's suppose to be 30 grams so I can make 100cc's of 300mg strength. Should I just add all the appropriate things and then just top it off with enough MTC oil to get it to 100cc's?



Weigh it on a scale to make sure you have 30 grams. If it is 30 grams, then go ahead and make your 100 ml batch and it will be 300 mg/ml.


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Mar 6, 2019)

As stated above, raw EQ is always a liquid goop.


----------

